# He-111 drawing



## Violator (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi guys -- Here's a picture I drew of Willi Kriesmann's He 111. He flew with KG 53 on the Eastern Front but was shot down by fighters after 80+ missions. After crash landing in a wheat field, Willi and his crew were rescued by Panzer crews. An interesting note about Willi--the Arado 234 on display at Udvar Hazy? Willi flew that very aircraft. He's alive and well and was kind enough to sign the drawing...he's a super-nice guy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

Nicely done!


----------



## Violator (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Viking! And geez that was fast; I just posted it!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2009)

Well done sir!

I remember drawing many such profiles in my teens.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 17, 2009)

Very Beautiful drawing of a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 17, 2009)

You definately have some talent!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice work.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Violator. 


Wheels


----------



## Violator (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2009)

I really love pencil drawings and this one is fantastic. My father is an artist and has similar profiles of vintage motorcycles and cars.
Cheers


----------



## Violator (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Heinz!


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2010)

Great work mate!


----------



## Pong (Jan 5, 2010)

Fantastic work Violator, very nice illustration.


----------



## Violator (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks A4K and Pong. Much appreciated! Hey Pong, I notice you've got a Roy Grinnell painting in your sig. He's going to be giving a talk next month at the Museum of Flight in Seattle. I can't wait! I met him once before and spent a lot of time talking to him about art. He's a great guy.


----------



## minter (Apr 28, 2010)

that is very nice i love pencil work 8)


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Great looking profile and I echo Minter - love pencil work!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Dang! that IS nice...wish i could draw like that.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

Missed this first time around. Great work!


----------



## skeeter (Apr 29, 2010)

Wonderful drawing. Thank you.


----------



## Violator (Apr 30, 2010)

Many thanks, guys!


----------

